# JD400



## Jamie Parkinson (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi All, Would anyone have a photo or diagram of the gear leaver operation for the JD400. Thank you.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

400 ind tractor or L&G?


----------



## Jamie Parkinson (Mar 7, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> 400 ind tractor or L&G?


Hi Jim, thank you for the reply. Its a JD400 industrial. 1970 model. Cheers.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Jamie,

Try this site and let us know if it has the correct decals.

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83335/referrer/navigation/pgId/272332


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

It appears HarveyW has shown a link that has the correct trans shift pattern


----------



## Jamie Parkinson (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi Jim and HarveyW. Thank you, I appreciate your help. As a matter of interest, do you guys own this model of tractor as I have so many questions? Cheers.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't own a 400 but I've owned a couple of JD ag utility tractors that were built similar. I was employed at an AG JD dealer for 21 yrs. So ask your questions & someone will answer you.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> 400 ind tractor or L&G?
> 
> Check out these web sites maybe you can find what you need?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie Parkinson (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi Jim, I never got to say thank you for your post. I have been away a bit after you sent this. Cheers.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're Welcome I hope my post helped you


----------

